# 2003 WMAA News



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 29, 2003)

August 
August 14th, WMAA Headquarters Flood
Due to complications with the East Coast power outage, the sprinkler system at our headquarters burst. There were no injuries and only minor damage. Classes were cancelled for a total of four days. Clean-up work still continues but all in all our facility is greatly improved.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

August 12th, GM Bong Jornales joins the WMAA! 
The WMAA has been in the process of diversifying the organization. We are proud to announce the formation of a senior council. The founding members of this group are GM Jornales (Arnis-Sikaran) and Datu Hartman (Modern Arnis). There are some exciting plans for the future, which we will be announcing soon. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

August 9  11th, JK Kenpo's 4th Annual Kenpo Camp 
(Albany, NY) 
For the fourth year in a row Jeff Blay hosted his Kenpo camp. This years event featured GM Huk Planas, Master Sean Kelly, Datu Tim Hartman and special guest instructor GM Bong Jornales. Mr. Blay and his staff made everyone feel welcome as usual. We are looking forward to next years event. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

August 6th, Swedish Kenpo Seminar 
(Buffalo NY.)
Mr. Ingmar Johansson from Sweden taught a seminar on Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate at the WMAA headquarters. During his stay Mr. Johansson taught seminars for both children and adults. We are looking forward to future visits by Mr. Johansson. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

August 1-3rd, Annual MMA Martial Arts Training Camp 
(London, Canada)
Steve Stewart hosted his annual Modern Martial Arts training camp. This years event featured the following the instructors:

· George Dillman 9th Dan Ryukyu Kempo Tomari-te

· Kim Dillman 9th Dan Ryukyu Kempo Tomari-te

· Ed Lake 8th Degree Kyusho-Jitsu 

· Steve Stewart 8th Dan Kyusho-Jitsu 6th Degree American Kenpo

· Tim Hartman 7th degree Modern Arnis 

· Mark Kline 7th Degree Kyusho-Jitsu

· Dan "The Beast" Severn (UFC Champion)

There were over 100 participants at this years event from different parts of Canada and the United States. The banquet featured a demonstration by the MMA demo team and a live band. Next years event will be in October of 2004. Hope to see you all there!
__________________________________________________
July
July 25-27th, Triple Threat Camp 
(London, Ontario)

Mr. Jason Arnold hosted the first ever Triple Threat Camp. This featured Dr. Maung Gyi (Bando), Datu Tim Hartman (Modern Arnis-Balintawak) and Sifu Paul Irish (Jeet Kune Do). This three-day event was well received by all the participants. Mr. Irish covered trapping and striking ranges while Dr. Gyi covered Kukri and Pocket sticks. Datu Hartman covered single stick techniques for the street. After the Saturday session everyone went over to Dave Ridleys house for a barbeque and a little socializing. The WMAA would like to thank Jason and David for hosting this event.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

July 18-20th, Home Coming Camp 
(Pasadena, CA)
Datu Hartman was a special guest IKKA homecoming camp. This came featured many of the original students of Ed Parker Sr. Friday nights technique line was spectacular. Many of the old timers along with the new bloods were out on the mats banging side by side. This was quite a sight! Saturday started with all of the instructors taking turns teaching. Afterwards everyone went down to Chinatown for dinner where Mr. Parker would meet all of the school owners after the Thursday nights classes. After dinner everyone headed back to the Pasadena school to listen to the old timers talk about the good old days with Mr. Parker. Datu Hartman felt honored to be invited as a guest at this historic event.

June
June 13-15th, JKD-SDS Summer Camp 
(Tahlequan, OK.)
Datu Hartman was a guest instructor at Prof. Gary Dills JKD-SDS summer camp. This three-day event featured many of the top people in Prof Dills organization. Participants came from all over the US including California, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, Okalahoma and Virginia. Datu Hartman covered knife vs. knife techniques, which were well received by all. At the closing of this event, a saki ceremony was held for all of the promoted black belts. All in all this was an enjoyable event for everyone. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

June 6-8th World Wide Martial Arts Hall of Fame 
(Alexandria Bay, NY.) 
Datu Hartman taught a Modern Arnis seminar at the WWMA Hall of Fame. This event was attended by many of martial arts greats, including Cynthia Rothrock and Don The Dragon Wilson. While at the event Datu Hartman was honored with the WWMA Hall of fame award of Arnis Master Instructor of the Year 2003. The WMAA is very proud of the accomplishment of our president and congratulate him on his award.

May

May 16-18th, Viking Spirit Camp 
(Sweden)
This year's camp featured GM Huk Planas, GM Bong Jornales, Datu Tim Hartman, Master Gary Ellis, Claus Pederson and more. All had a good time! This year's games featured Ax throwing, Tug of War and a new game of team cross country skiing on stones! For the second year in a row Datu Hartman's team won the games for the day. At the end of the games GM Jornales, Datu Hartman and Guro Milazzo performed an Arnis demonstration with the finally featuring GM Jornales blowing an 8-foot fireball from his mouth. Our thanks go out to Ingmar Johansson for inviting the WMAA to participate in this annual event

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2nd Annual W.M.A.A. Training Camp a success!
Held May May 2nd - 4th, 2003 in Buffalo, NY, this years camp featured many of the top instructors in our field. In addition to Datu Hartman, we had Datu Bong Jornales and Grandmaster Maung Gyi, in addition to several other talented instructors. 

Guros Paul Dawdy and Chad Dulin teaching Anyo Anim (* Empty hand form six *) and the applications. Guro Jeff Leader, went over many of the Stick disarms. Guro Dan Carr, taught Locks & Controls. During the banquet, many of the instructors gave impressive demonstrations, and the local troop Capoiera Mandinga did an excellent demonstration of the Brazilian art.

You can check here for Dr. Jeffery Leaders' review of the camp, and visit the Modern Arnis forum on MartialTalk.com for comments by several of the participants. 

Due to us having alot of pictures,
Please Click here to see the photo Gallery
____________________________________________________
January
Promotion of Datu Tim Hartman 
to 7th Degree by WMAA Board.
On behalf of the Advisory Board of the World Modern Arnis Alliance, it is my privilege and pleasure to announce that the Board has promoted Datu Tim Hartman to the rank of 7th degree black belt (Lakan Pito), effective 31 January 2003.

This promotion comes after considerable deliberation by the Board as well as consultation with WMAA members and outside experts regarding not only Mr. Hartman's suitability for promotion but also the best way to proceed with high-level promotions in the absence of an accepted promotional authority at the highest levels of the art. The promotion is in recognition of his physical skill and additionally his contributions to spreading the art and organizing the WMAA and its curriculum.

The Board extends its congratulations to Datu Hartman.

/s/
Jeffery J. Leader, PhD

for the WMAA Advisory Board:

Charles E. Dulin
Paul Janulis
Jeffery J. Leader (Chair)
Ingmar Johansson
Sal Todaro


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

W.M.A.A. Seminar in Folsom, PA
WMAA instructors Sal Todaro and Chad Dulin taught a joint seminar in Folsom, PA on January 25th. 31 students attended the event including several Presas lakans (Cory Wickersham, Mike Omensetter, and Mike Antecki). Schools represented included Sal's Cebu West group, Chad's groups from Wilmington, DE, and a large group from the University of Pennsylvania club. 

Sal started the session with a review of the standard/basic disarms, and worked into variations and empty hand translations. Sal then shifted gears and provided a very focused introduction to solo baston semi-sparring. Despite many attendees experimenting with these techniques for the first time, Sal provided clear, patient directions, and had the group flowing well in no time! Sal then wrapped up with "rapid response" drills, also applied in a semi-sparring mode.

After a brief rest break Guro Frank Fanelli from the Butohan Blade-Loc (Sayoc Kali) and Chad Dulin provided a brief demo of the right hand "3 of 9" set from Sayoc Kali. Chad then broke down some basic lock-flow sets previously taught by Professor Presas with an emphasis on understanding the how and why of lockflow. Chad then introduced some basic trapping concepts and tied them back to lock accquisition and flow. The second half of the seminar concluded with some ties back to the Modern Arnis empty hand anyos. 

The seminar exceeded the hosts expectations; we saw old friends back on the mat, as well as a hall full of newcomers. Based on the turnout and positive response future seminars with the same format will be in the works.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2003)

This is great!


----------

